# Boat cover for Gheenoe LT25?



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

grey2112 said:


> Any suggestions on where to get a cover for a 2009 LT25, outboard, trolling motor, center console, poling platform? Or do most people end up having to get a custom-made one?


Just contact custom gheenoe - they have a perfect one for an LT25 on their website I had it and it wad excellent.


----------



## grey2112 (May 25, 2020)

JohnnyJazz said:


> Just contact custom gheenoe - they have a perfect one for an LT25 on their website I had it and it wad excellent.


Thank you - not on the wesbsite, though, that I could find. I have emailed them, though.


----------

